# Surf fishing under the moon



## theplanets (Apr 26, 2021)

I didn't catch anything but the view was gorgeous. Thought I'd share the scenery:


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

nice...where were you fishing?


----------



## theplanets (Apr 26, 2021)

poppop1 said:


> nice...where were you fishing?


On Myrtle Beach around 65th Ave


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

From what I have witnessed and heard the fishing shuts down at dark and the predator's come out. I believe that is why you can fish off Myrtle Beach State Park pier for free after dark.
Kim


----------



## theplanets (Apr 26, 2021)

piscesman said:


> From what I have witnessed and heard the fishing shuts down at dark and the predator's come out. I believe that is why you can fish off Myrtle Beach State Park pier for free after dark.
> Kim


Big predators like ones this guy caught?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

piscesman said:


> From what I have witnessed and heard the fishing shuts down at dark and the predator's come out. I believe that is why you can fish off Myrtle Beach State Park pier for free after dark.
> Kim


I never new you could fish off the pier at night. I thought they closed up at dark due to not having lights on the pier. Thanks for the update.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

The state park closes their gates at about 9:00 at night. You can only fish off the pier at night if you are camping in the park.


----------



## cnn (Apr 28, 2021)

Fishing off a dark pier in the middle of the night can be very productive especially with bait , all types of predatory fish prowl that structure under the cover of night .


----------



## theplanets (Apr 26, 2021)

cnn said:


> Fishing off a dark pier in the middle of the night can be very productive especially with bait , all types of predatory fish prowl that structure under the cover of night .


Any special types of bait or rigs? Glow sticks?
There's a couple of piers that are open late. I think Cherry Grove opens till midnight. Would be interesting to try one day.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Several years ago I used to fish off the garden City Pier all night long. They would open at 6:00 in the morning and you could fish till 6:00 the next morning. I don't know if they still have that arrangement maybe worth calling.


----------



## cnn (Apr 28, 2021)

ROWDY ROD said:


> Several years ago I used to fish off the garden City Pier all night long. They would open at 6:00 in the morning and you could fish till 6:00 the next morning. I don't know if they still have that arrangement maybe worth calling.



I myself don't fish on piers but I do fish on occasion along side of them casting the length of the pier from the ground before any people show up at daybreak . I fish the numerous inlets further north in Southeastern N.C almost exclusively during the overnight hours.


----------

